# upset tummy- will this effect drug absorption



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Not sure who to consult on this issue but maybe you can help?

I'm taking the drugs metformin, azathiaprine, prednisalone and thyroxine.

I am not sure if its the aza or the metformin or both thats upsetting my tummy but for the last 5-6 weeks have had an upset tummy/cramps headache.
I start D/R next week and do not know who to ask as all my meds are prescribed from different consultants

My concern is if it don't stop will it effect the absorption of the drugs needed for FET treatment?
I will be taking, buserelin injections, progynova and cyclogest

Any advise or a point in the right direction much appreciated, Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Babybluz,

Its unusal to suddenly start getting side effects from medicines that you've been on for years without any problems; but it is possible. Most likely culprit would be metformin. Possible could be a stomach bug, although these are normally self-limiting and don't last 6 weeks. Have you been to your GP at all?

It won't affect the absorption of the buserelin or the cyclogest but might have an effect on the Progynova. You'll need to speak to your clinic about this as depending on how 'upset' your tummy is they may want to increase the dose of progynova just to make sure you'll be getting enough.

I'd recommend seeing your GP before starting treatment to discuss your symptoms though as it won't be much fun going through FET if you are ill.

Best wishes  

Maz x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Maz

I have never been settled on the metformin but have put up with it hoping it will help. I had a break from the aza and metformin in oct/nov when I overstimulated and my symptoms eased only to come back with vengence since i re started and built the dose up.

I have an appointment monday, and will raise the problem with fert clinic.

Thank you

BBx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

In that case timing is perfect for it to be 'new' side effects from the metformin     It may settle down yet   but do speak to clinic about it. As I say it may affect the Progynova but clinic will be best placed to decide what to do.

All the best for Monday    
Maz x


----------

